# How to use GULPS for Flounder...Specks???



## shkad14

Never used gulps before.



I have a couple packs of the shrimp, baitfish, and jerkshad. Which one should I use for Flounder? Which one should I use for Specks? And how do I fish each?


----------



## John B.

several ways, allwill work for each fish, and the most effective way to fish them will be on a 3/8ths oz. jig head and bounce it across the bottom kinda slow, trout bites will be a small peck, and a flounder bite will be more of a thud and dead weight (kinda retarded way to explain, sorry) fish along grass beds, drop offs and oyster beds in anywhere from 2 to 10 feet of water, 

and then post a report!, good luck!


----------



## fisheye48

:withstupid and for specks ive caught them under a popping cork about 12-24" under the corkdepending on how deep im fishing...sometime having them under the cork with a small jig head works sometimes just a hook....just play around and find what they like and keep mashing them!


----------



## fred

We mostly use the shrimp on a jig head for speck, but for flounder we use them on a single hook though the "nose" about 24" behind an egg sinker sized for the depth and current. Slowly and intermittently drag the egg and the flounder will go up for the Gulp (most often shrimp for us).

A lot of times anchored over a reefin the bay we'll use the egg sinker rig (2 oz.) and reel it up about a foot or two off the bottom. You can just put it in a rod holder and the white trout and specks will commit suicide, especially if you've got a little chum going.


----------



## specslayer

18-24" of 10lb fluoro to a 5/0 worm hook and a jerkshad on the workm hook...ive caught plenty nice flounder, trout, andreds on this. caught this nice one camping on perdido key.


----------



## Jighead

Flounder- shrimp on jighead or jerkshade on jigheadaround docks with sandy beachesand grass

Trout and Reds- popping cork for open water schools or around structure

The tap tap tap is pinfish.


----------



## choppedliver

Thanks for this thread! I have various gulps also and have had no luck yet. I have caught what I have caught on cut bait and dead shrimp. But I have not given up on learning how to fish with artificials


----------



## choppedliver

I was reading the back of a package of gulps and it says you can fish it anyway you can fish natural bait. So with that logic, a lot of times I fish from shore, I put a piece of shrimp on a circle hook with a 1 ounce weight and cast it out and let it sit on the bottom till something hits it. 

With shrimp I catch croaker, redfish, catfish, trout. Using this same method with gulps, nothing. Has anyone tried using gulps in this manner and if you have did you catch anything?


----------



## Jighead

A great way to fish a gulp is to "dead stick" it. make a cast around structure and let sit for 20 seconds or so then jig it a little and start over. I guess it gives the fish a chance to pick up the scent. I've sat down my rod to answer the phone or whatever and there's a fish on it when I pick it up.


----------



## snakeman14

chicken bone summed it all up and what he said about the flounder strike is dead on. If it is a smaller fish you will generally get a "thud" or two and if it is a big fish it will feel like someone attached a brick to your line. Something i would try though for an all around larger catch is keep your retrieve very slow, gulp appeals to a fishes scence of smell so giving a 5 to 10 second pause between each bounce or twitch will generally give you more strikes.


----------



## traqem

For 99.99% of my saltwater fishing, I use just one setup. 1/4 oz jig head and gulp shrimp. The best way to describe the technique is to think about the proper way to fish a worm or lizard for bass - SLOW. I fish the jig with the exact same motion, but just slightly faster so that is has only occasional contact with the bottom. I've used this all over the gulf coast, the keys, and in the Bahamas and it'll catch almost everything out there. My normal targetsare reds, blacks, specks, and flounder, but I've caught cobia, manta ray, kings, spanish, ramoraetc. in the gulf, snapper, grouper,cuda, tarpon, snook,shark, etc. in the keys, sting ray, lady fish, on and on and on with just one bait and just one technique.


----------



## CJF

I'm really liking this thread!:letsdrink I've learned quite a bit about using the gulp products just by reading this thread. i tried several of your techniques yesterday and today on little lagoon. got a bunch of white trout, one small red and some HOSS croakers! No specs or flounder yet. The best set up i've found is a 3/8 oz red jig head and a 3"new penny gulp shrimp. I tried 1/4 oz. jig head but i think the hook is too small. i got alot of short strikes with that set up.


----------



## reelthrill

One problem with fishing a gulp is that it slides off the jig head very easy after catching a few fish. To alleviate this, we will put the gulp tails on the jig several hours before we fish. This will cause the tail to shrivel up a little bit and harden around the jig head. You can catch many more fish with the same gulp tail by doing this. We will also toss a few tails in the bottom of the boat and let them harden up that way too.


----------



## SolarFlare

> *shkad14 (5/6/2009)*Never used gulps before.
> 
> I have a couple packs of the shrimp, baitfish, and jerkshad. Which one should I use for Flounder? Which one should I use for Specks? And how do I fish each?


As you can see there are a lot of different answers and techniques, here's my take from a shallow water techniqueperspective:
<LI>Unless I'm in water deeper than 6 or7ft, I almost exclusively use 1/8 OZ jigheads, occasionally I'll use a 1/4 oz, if I need some longer casts.</LI><LI>For flounder, I prefer the 3" shrimp, or small jerkshads, it's easier for them to eat than the 4"...flounder will peck and nibbile, and if you miss them, dead stick it, they'll come right back to it...let them eat before setting the hook, just like a live bait!I find them on sand spots and around docks when I'm hunting reds.</LI><LI>Specks will certainly eat gulp as well, sometimes I use a cajun thunder, with a 1/16 oz leaded #2 hook on 12-18" florocarbon 15lb leader....but I actually prefer top water for specs, or suspending baits!</LI><LI>Reds, they love gulp, all sizes, colors if the bites on.... back to the 1/8oz jighead and bounce them slowly on the bottom with some intermittent dead sticking!</LI>

good Luck to you!


----------



## submariner

good thread Nice of everyone to share - Warm and fuzzy:bowdown:clap


----------

